# Minecraft (Java) laeuft auf Linux besser als Windows, warum?



## Knogle (9. März 2019)

Ich grüße euch liebe Community.
Ich spiele inzwischen sehr gerne Minecraft mit vielen Modpacks, und nun mache ich das auch unter Linux.
Dazu nutze ich auf Windows 10 und Ubuntu den gleichen Launcher.
Es handelt sich dabei um den gleichen PC, und die gleiche Hardware.

Wenn ich auf Windows meine Modpacks spiele, bekomme ich ziemlich heftige Lags im Lategame, und die Chunks rendern oft nicht.

Bei dem gleichen Modpack mit den gleichen Launchereinstellungen auf Linux ist die Performance jedoch verdammt gut, und diese Probleme tauchen nicht im entferntesten auf.

Woran liegt das, und kriege ich das unter Windows auch so hin?


----------



## Two-Face (9. März 2019)

Linux hat grundsätzlich die bessere Java-Performance, egal welche Anwendung.
Sicher kannst du das auch mit Windows optimieren, aber an die Effizienz unter Linux wirst du da nicht rankommen.

Wäre aber vielleicht interessant zu wissen, was den für Hardware im dem PC steckt?


----------



## Knogle (9. März 2019)

In meinem PC habe ich einen Ryzen R7 2700X, eine Radeon RX Vega 56 ,32GB RAM 3000MHz und eine 512GB NVMe SSD.


----------



## CoLuxe (9. März 2019)

Optifine hast du schon mit drin, oder?
Auf was steht denn deine Sichtweite?


----------



## Knogle (9. März 2019)

Meine Sichtweite steht auf 32.
Einstellungen sind auf beiden Betriebssystemen absolut identisch, genauso wie die verwendeten Mods etc.
OptiFine ist nicht drinnen, da das mit den verwendeten Modpacks crasht.


----------



## CoLuxe (9. März 2019)

Stell doch die Sichtweite nach unten. Auch mit 14 spielt es sich noch wunderbar.

Ich hab bisher jedes Modpack mit ein bisschen googlen mit Optifine zum laufen bekommen. Vllt. wirst du ja auch fündig.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. März 2019)

Knogle schrieb:


> Bei dem gleichen Modpack mit den gleichen Launchereinstellungen auf Linux ist die Performance jedoch verdammt gut, und diese Probleme tauchen nicht im entferntesten auf.
> 
> Woran liegt das, und kriege ich das unter Windows auch so hin?



Relativ simpel:  Der Kernel von GNU/Linux ist einfach deutlich leistungsfähiger als der von Windows. Er nutzt den Prozessor deutlich effizienter und ich vermute mal, dass Windows unter der Haube ziemlich chaotisch aussieht. 

Microsoft hat in den 80er Jahren ein paar Designentscheidungen bezüglich der Architektur seines Betriebssystems getroffen, die nicht so gut waren und die sie immer noch heimsuchen. Eine komplette Neuentwicklung des Systems wäre offenbar zu aufwändig. 

Es gibt schon einen Grund dafür, dass Windows sich abgesehen von seinem Heimatsegment, den Desktoprechnern, in keinem anderen Markt durchsetzen kann. GNU/Linux ist schlanker, schneller, stabiler, komplett offen und anpassbar. Deshalb wird er auch überall eingesetzt, vom kleinsten Mikrocontroller bis zum neusten Supercomputer.


----------

